# Homemade cat treats for cat with digestive issues



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I have two cats, Rocky and Reginald.

Rocky has some digestive issues. A few years ago he started vomiting frequently and was very flatulent. We took him to the vet and they suggested switching branded of cat food. We found out he was allergic to grain.

Then a few years later, he had diarrhea off and on for a few months straight. He was vomiting a lot too. We took him to the vet a few times and they couldn't figure out what was wrong. They took stool samples and blood tests. The blood tests confirmed that his organd were functioning properly and the stool tests tested negative for parasites. The vet put him on an antibiotic, which had no effect. They finally suggested a prescription food, and that worked. His diarhea went away. We think he is allergic to canola oil (is this possible?) because taking him off it really helped his digestive issues.

Chicken flavoring, meat-by products, canola oil, and all grains seem to disagree with him. He is on a special diet free of those foods. He eats hills Id dry food and Wiskas wet food.

He is also a picky eater. He doesn't like turkey or beef, chicken seems to disagree with him, he doesn't like freshwater fish so all he eats is seafood. 

Can anyone think of any homemade cat tests I can make that Rocky can eat? If so can you give me the recipe? If not, you can give me any old recipe. I may just end up making one for Reginald. But if I van find something rocky can eat, I would love that. Thanks.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

For a cat with a sensitive tummy, I suggest switching off any dry food at all. Cats are obligate carnivores so they have no need for grains. Hill's actually has rice and corn as one of their top ingredients... so what you're feeding right now is actually hurting your cat if he does have grain allergies. It also contains chicken by product meal as their primary source of protein.. so if chicken does not agree with him he should not be eating it.

Switching him to a moisture rich diet (such as wet food) with as little ingredients as possible will probably be more beneficial for him.

One of my cats was like yours -- he was always throwing up and having toilet issues. He actually ended up developing FLUTD (Feline Lower Urinary Tract Disease) at around 3 years old. I switched him to raw and all of his symptoms disappeared. He gets absolutely no grains and is only fed raw meat (bones, organs, muscle meat, etc.) with some cat grass here and there.

If you want to make your cat his own treats, maybe get some pork and cut it up into tiny cubes and bake it in the oven  I do that for all of my pets and they really like it


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

He's only allergic to some grains, actually. He's allergic to wheat for sure and we believe oats and rye, but we don't know for sure because he's never had Rhys or oats. We think he's allergic to canola oil because foods with it seem to trigger his diarhea. And only chicken flavoring seems to disagree with him. Not the real chicken. Hills seems to work for him, his flatulence and diarrhea is gone and he only vomits once ir twice a month.

I'm not sure Rocky would eat pork, he's never had it before. And I'm not trying to be rude, but I was thinking of making a cat treat that was a little more interesting than cutting something up and cooking it. Any other ideas? Thanks.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Eep Crood said:


> He's only allergic to some grains, actually. He's allergic to wheat for sure and we believe oats and rye, but we don't know for sure because he's never had Rhys or oats. We think he's allergic to canola oil because foods with it seem to trigger his diarhea. And only chicken flavoring seems to disagree with him. Not the real chicken. Hills seems to work for him, his flatulence and diarrhea is gone and he only vomits once ir twice a month.
> 
> I'm not sure Rocky would eat pork, he's never had it before. And I'm not trying to be rude, but I was thinking of making a cat treat that was a little more interesting than cutting something up and cooking it. Any other ideas? Thanks.


Well I'm glad that the dry food is helping  I personally would never feed dry food to any of my cats again after what happened to my cat, but if it works for your cat, then hey, whatever works!

Why do you want to make something more complicated? Not meant to be snarky, just curious.

My dogs and cats always love just plain ol' meat -- they never seem to be big fans of the processed stuff... I also train a lot with my dogs and cats so I don't have the time to make anything very complicated.

You could probably make little kitty cookies with tuna (and tuna water) and some sort of flour


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I just wanted to make something interesting. Not to be rude, but just cutting meat and putting it in the microwave seems kind of boring. 

I love the tuna cookie idea! But do you know any flours we can use? Rocky can't eat wheat, so regular flour is out.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Eep Crood said:


> I just wanted to make something interesting. Not to be rude, but just cutting meat and putting it in the microwave seems kind of boring.
> 
> I love the tuna cookie idea! But do you know any flours we can use? Rocky can't eat wheat, so regular flour is out.


Hmm okay I can understand that 

You could try coconut flour or some sort of other grain free flour (can't think of any off the top of my head atm sorry!). A friend of mine has made doggy birthday cakes with coconut flour and they turned out awesome  Her foster cats and her dog enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Okay. Can you please give me the cooking instructions?


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Sorry I don't have the recipe on hand  Maybe a quick google search?


----------

